# bsod 1033 locale id 4e,50,d1 etc need help



## bhienbea (Nov 16, 2012)

My server having frequent bluescreen 3 to 4x a week. attached here is the 2 minidump created. any reply will be very much appreciated. thank you....

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.274.10
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	d1
BCP1:	FFFFF8800E4DF3F8
BCP2:	0000000000000002
BCP3:	0000000000000001
BCP4:	FFFFF8800102D6CE
OS Version:	6_1_7601
Service Pack:	1_0
Product:	274_3

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.274.10
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	50
BCP1:	FFFFF88022D53FF8
BCP2:	0000000000000000
BCP3:	FFFFF88001326560
BCP4:	0000000000000002
OS Version:	6_1_7601
Service Pack:	1_0
Product:	274_3


Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.274.10
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	4e
BCP1:	0000000000000007
BCP2:	00000000003D53AF
BCP3:	0000000000000001
BCP4:	0000000000000000
OS Version:	6_1_7601
Service Pack:	1_0
Product:	274_3


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

This could be related to memory problems. When you can take the server offline for a while, run the memory tests for the F8 (safe mode) menu.


----------



## bhienbea (Nov 16, 2012)

im done replacing my 4pcs 4GB ddr3 133 to 2pcs 8GB DD3 133 but the problem still exist.


----------

